# New House Farm, East Dean, nr Chichester



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was intrigued by an article in the local rag about this site in countryside north of Chihcester (in the new South Downs National Park) which was granted formal permission to operate between the weekend before Easter and 30th Spetmeber each year - for tents and "camper vans". It had previously been an informal camp site, and the formal application was made, and passed in December . Apparently it received almost universal approval in the village of east Dean. The Farm is run by local tenants of the Goodwood Estate. 
they are about 1km morth of the village, close to the Southdowns Way, and will have basic facilities of portable loos which can be removed in the winter.

I haven't been there, but it sounds a superb hideaway place for walkers - especially for those doing the SDW (and Goodwood events?)

I can't find any details at the moment, they will probably be doing some publicity for it sometime in the new year

here's the CDC planning application

and google map link - see new house lane, East Dean

has anybody been there while it's been an "informal" site?


----------

